# How much milk does your toddler have? Is my 14 month old having too much milk?



## raisin

My 14 month old has prescribed formula (Nutramigen) as he has a cows milk protein allergy. We have just moved house and our new surgery have said my LO has too much milk and they don't want to give us that much. I'm really worried now because DS goes mental if he doesn't get his milk bottles, but wonder if they are right? 

Just to add - our Allergy Specialist said to use the formula as his main milk, for cooking with too. DS can't have Soya milk.

Typical 24 hour milk intake:
breakfast - milk used to make wheetabix, pancakes or other breakfast
2 - 3 oz Milk to drink
10 am - 8 oz milk bottle
12 pm lunch - no milk to drink, usulally juice or water plus solids
2pm - 8 oz milk bottle
5:30pm Dinner - Juice/water and solids
7pm - 10 oz milk bottle
1am - 9 oz milk bottle

He also still drinks his milk from bottles. What does your toddler drink their milk from? Have tried and failed with straw cups and beakers. :wacko:

Any advice would be fab. Am so worried. :flower:


----------



## LunaLauryn

Hi! I don't think you have anything to worry about! As long as your baby is thriving and at a healthy weight just ignore them and do what you feel is best! Although I would've thought he should have dropped a 1am feed by now. 

I have a 15mo old DS and his routine is:
8am: wake up and milk in his cereal
10:30am: 10oz of milk in his cot to put him to sleep
12pm: lunch with juice
3pm: 10oz of milk in his cot to put him to sleep
5:30-6pm: Teatime with juice
7:30pm: Bedtime, story and then 10oz of milk to put him to sleep

He has cows milk and has been drinking out of his bottle himself since he is 8mo and then we creep in a grab the bottle. His routine has remained the same since 6mo except the naps have gone from 2.5 and 2 hours to 1.5 and 1 hour :) 

I have also tried the weaned cups with no luck he drinks his juice fine but he won't drink milk out of it! :(

Hope this reassures you! :)


----------



## JaneyScot

Hi Raisin, 

My lo is 15 months now and yesterday he had;

Breakfast - 4oz milk + toast + fruit 
Mid morning snack - oat cakes + raisins, water to drink
Lunch - baked pot with cheese and beans , water to drink
Afternoon nap - 8oz milk
Afternoon snack - oat bar
Tea - chicken curry, water to drink
Bed - 6-8oz milk

So 18-20ozs usually but sometimes less and rarely more than this so not as much as your lo but he does have a good appetite and eats quite a lot of food so i think he would struggle to fit any more milk in. Is your lo a good eater?

Mind you when los teething was very bad last week he didnt want to eat much food and increased his milk intake considerably over a couple of days.

He is happy to drink from a sippy cup but i still give the afternoon nap and bedtime drink from a bottle mostly for convenience.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Hiya hun I wouldn't say he's having too much I'd say its about the maximum he needs though.
My son is 15m and the minimum amount of milk they need at 12m-18m is 14oz the average being around 18-20oz of milk a day, you could probably cut him down a little bit especially if he eats yogurts, cheese or other dairy food in the day as these he gets his calcium,fat, vits from too.

My son has 14oz milk per 24hrs and 2 yogurts; and cheese.

My son drinks the recommended 1.3liter of water a day for his age too as I replaced a milk in the aftenoon with water he now has 7oz milk when he wakes up and 7oz at bedtime. And drinks water throughout day. X


----------



## Mummy2B21

I just looked at the food at 14m he should be on meals by now like.
Breakfast -solids
Lunch- solids
Dinner- solids
And a few solid snacks, after 12m milk isn't as important as food but they do still need atleast 14oz but should really be eating more food as milk can't provide all the vitamins/protein they need from food. X


----------



## cutie4evr01

Our doctor recommends 16-20oz of milk per day from 12-18 months old. My DD is BF, so it's hard to say exactly, but she drinks 2 6-oz cups of EBM during the day (before each nap) and she BF in the morning (occasionally in evening too), so I'd guess she's having about 18-20oz of milk a day. She drinks her milk from a soft-spouted sippy cup, and drinks water the rest of the day with meals and snacks.

That being said, DD1 was drinking around 25oz of milk a day (in addition to yogurt and cheese) until she was about 18 months old. The doctor kept telling us it was too much but she loved her milk so I let her have it, and she's a perfectly healthy 2.5 yo (now drinks about 2 cups of milk a day), so it didn't do her any harm.

I think it wouldn't hurt for you to try cutting down your son's milk - maybe work on dropping the 1am bottle first?


----------



## Karlie06

My lo is almost 14 months old and she has 7 ozs in the morning and the same again just before bed xx


----------



## harveydog

My LO is 15months and has the following

Wake up - 6oz bottle (2oz formula, 4oz cows milk)
Breakfast - Milk with 1 weetabix

bedtime - 6oz bottle (2oz formula, 4oz cows milk)

25oz of Water a day from his straw cup or Beaker


----------



## babybear11

Hey! My lo is 14months nearly and drinks between 35-40oz of milk a day. He is also on nutramigen aa for cmpi! I was worried about the intake but his pead was happy and said he doesn't mind hd how much solids he has as long as he is drinking milk! I get 4 tubs a week x


----------



## RebeccaG

Maybe the prescription milk isn't as filling as cows milk? So he might need more. 

I was also told by doctor that they can have as much milk as they like. I feel my son doesn't have enough- he barely has 14 oz and that's on a good day!!! He does have cereal with full fat milk though and cheese and yogurt everyday thankfully. 

If your LO wants and needs the milk then I'd personally let him carry on having it as long as he's healthy and gaining weight fine etc. X


----------



## R_x

I would drop the 2-3 oz with breakfast and give other drink and replace the 2pm milk with a snack and other drink. But if you still think he needs it don't worry about it. Is the dr going to let you have it?
:flower:


----------



## XJessicaX

LO drinks 18oz a day now. 3 meals and several snacks.


----------



## kanga

I'm in a similar situation, my lo is on Neocate but I do give him cows milk in food and have recently introduced a small afternoon bottle of cows milk. I am going to start putting a bit in his bedtime bottle too. It gives him nappy rash and I stop the cows milk until it clears up (it takes about 4 days to come and 2 to go!). However this week we have made progress and he hasn't got nappy rash at all yet.

I wonder if these special milks dont fill them up as much. My lo needs milk in the night too and it doesnt seem to be a waking habit. He really downs the milk like he needs it.

If I were you I would replace the morning and afternoon bottles with snacks. I find a banana is a good morning snack, poss followed by a yoghurt. My lo really needs filling at that point so he has a good nap.

My lo was always a keen milk drinker but one day I just though, you know what, this is too much milk. And I stopped offering it and his appetite for proper food really increased.

You could replace the afternoon bottle with a banana milkshake for a while, and/or a snack.

I think you should explain to your doctor that you are trying to reduce his milk but you still need the prescription in the meantime! I guess he can't be on that formula when he is 10 so you need to start finding alternatives now and introduce them slowly and trial/test what works for you both.

Just noticed my lo was born the day after yours! xx


----------



## kanga

Also, your Q about bottles. We use the MAM bottle and for night time and bed time milk we use the baby bottles (size 3 teat). In the day he drinks from a Tommee Tippee spout cup. And has his milk in the smaller MAM bottle with toddler teat which he holds himself. https://www.amazon.co.uk/MAM-FBT101B-Trainer-Bottle-Blue/dp/B0012M3N5O/ref=pd_bxgy_by_img_b


I give him his night time milk laying down so it needs to be in the baby bottle really.


----------



## barasti

wow that is alot of milk!!
My 21 mo has breakfast with milk, yoghurt and cheese in the day, and a cup of milk in the evenings with dinner.

Kids get calcium from so many sources, there was an article recently about kids these days going above and beyond the recommended daily intake of calcium. Too much calcium can cause all kinds of problems including iron absorption.

Here's an interesting article.
https://www.npr.org/blogs/health/20...d-cause-kidney-heart-problems-researchers-say


----------



## Katteh

I think that's too much milk, they should be having 20oz max at is age, so it might be worth cutting back. If your LO is underweight its probably not so much of an issue, but I think the worry is that otherwise its a lot of extra calories.

My LO is almost two, but from one she has been having a cup of milk with breakfast and dinner and that's about it, it totals around 14oz, plus she has a yoghurt and some cheese during the day x


----------



## cat lover

That seems to be 40ish oz which to be honest seems an awful lot at that age. How does LO do with solids? Could the milk be ruining his appetite for solids? I think they are meant to have about 18 oz a day at that age, maybe speak to a healthcare professional or try to cut down gradually and increase solid intake? xx


----------



## raisin

Oh thanks everyone for your replies!

This morning DS had no milk for breakfast and I will try drop his 1am bottle too. Any advice on how to do that? Im sure he will wake and scream and scream until he gets his milk!


----------



## raisin

babybear11 said:


> Hey! My lo is 14months nearly and drinks between 35-40oz of milk a day. He is also on nutramigen aa for cmpi! I was worried about the intake but his pead was happy and said he doesn't mind hd how much solids he has as long as he is drinking milk! I get 4 tubs a week x

Do you find it a challenge to get 4 tubs a week on prescription? I am so stressed out with my surgery not being understanding about this. I feel like I'm in a position sometimes where I don't want to give DS his wheetabix in the morning etc for fear of using the formula! :dohh:

Did your Pediatrician say anything about nutrition and calcium intake. My LO can't have cheese and yoghurts, which it seems from the replies on here many are having. I just thought maybe because of the CMPI and the Nutramigen perhaps there is a benefit in them having this amount of milk? My LO is a healthy size and weight and eats a good amount of solids too.


----------



## LunaLauryn

raisin said:


> Oh thanks everyone for your replies!
> 
> This morning DS had no milk for breakfast and I will try drop his 1am bottle too. Any advice on how to do that? Im sure he will wake and scream and scream until he gets his milk!

If it was me, I would suggest that you speak to your doc/hv before dropping it as some pp have mentioned that it may not be as filling? I would hate for you not to have all the facts, but other than that controlled crying might work as its probably routine instead if hunger, but obviously check first. :)

Also after reading the other ladies replies I think my toddler is getting too much milk now although he's always been a chunky milk lover. And so me ad OH have decided to cut his bottles from 10oz a bottle to 6 and see if that works. So far so good from this afternoons nap. But that would leave him having about 21 oz a day instead of te previous 33!! 

So thank you ladies for helping me along the way too! :)


----------



## babybear11

raisin said:


> babybear11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey! My lo is 14months nearly and drinks between 35-40oz of milk a day. He is also on nutramigen aa for cmpi! I was worried about the intake but his pead was happy and said he doesn't mind hd how much solids he has as long as he is drinking milk! I get 4 tubs a week x
> 
> Do you find it a challenge to get 4 tubs a week on prescription? I am so stressed out with my surgery not being understanding about this. I feel like I'm in a position sometimes where I don't want to give DS his wheetabix in the morning etc for fear of using the formula! :dohh:
> 
> Did your Pediatrician say anything about nutrition and calcium intake. My LO can't have cheese and yoghurts, which it seems from the replies on here many are having. I just thought maybe because of the CMPI and the Nutramigen perhaps there is a benefit in them having this amount of milk? My LO is a healthy size and weight and eats a good amount of solids too.Click to expand...

Nope no issue with the four tubs! My doctor can not comment on that as it is a pead diagnoses so whilst were under him he has the say. Do you see a pead? I believe their milk gives them all the calcium they need. Lo has no milk products so no cheese or yoghurts . I have tried a soya yoghurt but he reacted. For me right now this amount of milk is what my baby needs so i am not worried. He still also has night feeds but drains 7oz so must be hungry. My lo has followed between the 75th and 91st centile since he was born. We saw a dietrician few months back and she was happy with his diet both milk and solids if your concerned ring your local hospital and self refer .. Its nice to hear of somebody in my shoes x


----------



## lovemyDD

I think her intake is okey, he has intervals taking his milk so that's good.


----------



## Seity

My kid would still live on milk if we didn't force him to eat a few solids now and then. He was easily drinking that much, perhaps more at that age. He's happy and healthy and that's what matters. I would say my son was having 48-56 oz of milk at that age. My pediatrician has never been concerned about my son's health. He's never sick and hits all his milestones on time or early.


----------



## sequeena

Thomas has around 24-30oz of cows milk a day :)


----------

